# Don't say you weren't warned...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

gulfnews : Couple kiss their freedom goodbye

A kiss on the lips may be, quite detrimental......

Wonder whether the UK news has this too?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Kissing in public*



Andy Capp said:


> gulfnews : Couple kiss their freedom goodbye
> 
> A kiss on the lips may be, quite detrimental......
> 
> Wonder whether the UK news has this too?


Sure glad I didnt decide to go there for my honemoon. I would still be in one of their jails I'm afraid


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

"After an Emirati mother claimed her children saw the man kiss the woman on her lips around 2am in the restaurant."

2am!! what kind of restaurant was that? Didn't she have decency to put children to bed why sing lullaby in restaurant?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> gulfnews : Couple kiss their freedom goodbye
> 
> A kiss on the lips may be, quite detrimental......
> 
> Wonder whether the UK news has this too?


I am more shocked by the fact someone had the nerve to have a drink with their dinner in a restaurant  Do these people have no decorum? Do they not know fun isn't allowed? Should be hung  

Also what happened with the other three men? Was it a winner take all lottery?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SBP said:


> I am more shocked by the fact someone had the nerve to have a drink with their dinner in a restaurant  Do these people have no decorum? Do they not know fun isn't allowed? Should be hung
> 
> Also what happened with the other three men? Was it a winner take all lottery?


No drinking at all in public there? My gosh--thats worse than living in Utah. Must be a wild place to live----:focus:.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gene and Viol said:


> No drinking at all in public there? My gosh--thats worse than living in Utah. Must be a wild place to live----:focus:.


Is anywhere worse than Utah???


----------



## Jedi Master (Feb 26, 2010)

Is dubai always like this? or it has become more conservative recent times? I thought dubai is different than most of the middle-east.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Greatest Snow On Earth*



SBP said:


> Is anywhere worse than Utah???


Actually Utah is a good place to live. But for drinkers, Sundays are out. As a dry state all licquor stores are closed on Sundays.
I lived there for years and enjoyed it. Small town living is great and so is the trout fishing around Navajo Lake area in the southern part of the state.


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

i think that is rediculous, its only kissing nothing more. if they serve alcohole at the resturant there is no reason they cant drink it without punishment. put the child to bed, its 2am who has there kids awake at that time?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have re-opened this thread upon request, but would ask posters to consider their comments before posting.

My guess is that the couple in questions were probably intoxicated and snogging rather openly - both of which are stupid things to do in public. The rules are quite clear, whether you agree with them or not. 

As for having your kids in a restaurant at 2.00am, then that is also ridiculous and, in my opinion, unsuitable behaviour too. 

The sad fact is that only one party broke the law of the land, even if, to many of us, it seem the wrong way around.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with you Elphaba, (and thanks) I'm sure it wasn't just a quick kiss on the lips or cheek. Drunk people snogging is not a pleasant sight for me too, not that I'd consider calling the police mind you...

Everything in moderation and don't take the pee!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I agree with you Elphaba, (and thanks) I'm sure it wasn't just a quick kiss on the lips or cheek. Drunk people snogging is not a pleasant sight for me too, not that I'd consider calling the police mind you...
> 
> Everything in moderation and don't take the pee!



Agreed - I really do not want to see any couples getting overly friendly in public, but the answer is to tell them to 'get a room' or ask them to leave, not arrest them. 

-


----------



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow...I had no idea things were enforced that strongly. I've held hands with my gf in a restaurant over the table and also kissed her on the cheek! Nobody seemed to think we were being indecent. 

Have to think twice in future it seems- not being able to innocently touch your partner in public takes a bit of getting used to tho!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mathew Howell said:


> Wow...I had no idea things were enforced that strongly. I've held hands with my gf in a restaurant over the table and also kissed her on the cheek! Nobody seemed to think we were being indecent.
> 
> Have to think twice in future it seems- not being able to innocently touch your partner in public takes a bit of getting used to tho!!


Don't worry, no one is going to report you for that. I am pretty sure that the couple in question were somewhat friendlier than just a peck on the cheek 

It pays not to 'misbehave' in front of the 'wrong' people too...

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Simple Golden Rules: 
Dont kiss or touch any other human in public at anytime. Save it for the bedroom.
Keep hands on steering wheel whilst driving (unless you need to scratch nose, pick nose or use controls).
Dont make any noise or gesture that could be associated with alcohol consumption.

Dont question or discuss above. Accept them, remember them and all will be fine.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> Simple Golden Rules:
> Dont kiss or touch any other human in public at anytime. Save it for the bedroom.
> Keep hands on steering wheel whilst driving (unless you need to scratch nose, pick nose or use controls).
> Dont make any noise or gesture that could be associated with alcohol consumption.
> ...


Well the first is totally over the top - I walk hand in hand all the time, kiss hello etc. too (The Lebanese way is 3 kisses on the cheek for example).
Hands on steering wheel, yeah right, we do that all the time eh.
Bit OTT again, the Arab way is tolerance (in general), so as long as you don't go over the top, then you'll be fine.

Don't question? You're having a laugh aren't you!

Really this scaremongering does nobody, least of all our Emirati hosts, any good at all.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Well obviously the message isn't getting through loud and clear to some people ! Hence the current deportation case...

Most of us know and understand how to behave, it's the bucket and spade brigade that still think they are in Benidorm. 

As long as you have respect for yourself, then others will respect you. Unfortunately the UK has lost that a long time ago with it's binge drinking idiotic culture.

The problem is, these people are allowed passports.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

OH YOWZERS. Cautious mover is letting it all out. 

We are only getting a portion of the story, and what really happened isnt going to be deciphered from the story. It could go either way, the emirati women could have gotten upset over a small amout of public affection, the kids say they saw a kiss as they never see any type of kissing/affection in public, they could have been drunk and fondling each other and even the light kisses in that manner could be taken as improper... We will never know.

Just use common sense. 

If you are heterosexual, then just avoid it. NOW.. If your a man, and gay, those pecks are fine. If your a women and lesbian, again, kiss away. 

And could you please just keep your hand on the steering wheel and stop picking your nose. I think people do that here just so they wont throw up the bird!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

@ cautious - Unfortunately chavs are everywhere - personally i blame the parents!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Exactly ! So are you saying the parents should be neutered ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> Exactly ! So are you saying the parents should be neutered ?


Top idea, but probably not allowed due to the human rights of such (ahem) people....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

named and shamed.... Brit faces Dubai jail for public kissing | News Of The World 



> Mr Najafi was allegedly seen kissing his pretty companion on the mouth at a burger bar in the Jumeirah area in November.


Gotta love the accuracy of News of the Screws, Jumeriah area? I thought it was JBR some 10 miles away - still, at least the girl is "pretty"...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Hilarious ! Nothing like a bit of giggling and touching in Burger King! Why can't these people control themselves ? Eat your burgers in the burger bar, eat your beaver at home


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I take it Ayman Najafi is a Muslim name which is why he's been treated fairly harshly?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And her name is....

I kissed tourist but only on the cheek, says Briton jailed in Dubai | Mail Online

Charlotte Lewis - proper muslim name that one then!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the way the champagne swilling, tax payer funded consular officials do absolutely nothing ! What do the UK embassy do ? I love the fact on their website they have list of what they don't do! Useless, the lot of em.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> I love the way the champagne swilling, tax payer funded consular officials do absolutely nothing ! What do the UK embassy do ? I love the fact on their website they have list of what they don't do! Useless, the lot of em.


To be fair there's very little they can do, but it's always good to keep on the good side of them, you never know when you might need a phone call from them to "grease the wheels" so to speak....

Incidentally, as a Brit, have you registered your details with them, eg, name, passport details and contact details? 

You should.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> To be fair there's very little they can do, but it's always good to keep on the good side of them, you never know when you might need a phone call from them to "grease the wheels" so to speak....
> 
> Incidentally, as a Brit, have you registered your details with them, eg, name, passport details and contact details?
> 
> You should.


I thought about it and then decided against it. I don't like tracking systems.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> I thought about it and then decided against it. I don't like tracking systems.


Tracking systems? I mean, it's not as if airport systems track when you enter & leave a country. You might change your mind should you ever need to be evacuated fom here.

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Tracking systems? I mean, it's not as if airport systems track when you enter & leave a country. You might change your mind should you ever need to be evacuated fom here.
> 
> -


Thanks, I will take my chances for self evacuation. I couldn't see the Royal Navy being able to handle a mass exodus of 120,000 Brits from Jumeirah Beach too easily. Failing that, I will catch a commercial flight.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> Thanks, I will take my chances for self evacuation. I couldn't see the Royal Navy being able to handle a mass exodus of 120,000 Brits from Jumeirah Beach too easily. Failing that, I will catch a commercial flight.


yeah of course, just wave your european passport and you'll jump straight to the front of the queue for a commercial flight wont you! Honestly, did you leave your head back home?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> yeah of course, just wave your european passport and you'll jump straight to the front of the queue for a commercial flight wont you! Honestly, did you leave your head back home?


The only reasons I can see for an evacuation are:

Tsunami: I live on the 9th floor
All out Mid East war: UAE is well protected by NATO.
Rogue nuclear weapon from Iran: we will all be dead anyway.
Burj Khalifa collapse: I live too far away.

The probability of the above is quite minimal unless I am missing something ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UAE well -protected by NATO? Really?  We are not really that important here and the UAE army is a joke.

Should there be a need for evacuation (& there are plans in existance for this), commercial planes will be commandeered and you will not have an option. If you are not registered with the Embassy they won't know to help you. Not registering is paranioa.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What about the uprising of the Iraqis that are based here - it's the one thing the CIA are concerned about more than anything else - can't be arsed to find the link but it's fact. Whole scale uprising of the 200,000 Iraqis living here is one of the few real threats, other than that a few suicide bombers in the malls would give total pandemonium and chaos too. I'd rather my embassy knew who and where i was.

And a tsunami down the gulf? It doesn't matter where you live, the land is so flat you'd be killed anyway.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

This is rediculous! Elphaba you need to go back to Regional Strategy classes and also look up the daily oil export figures from UAE.

Uprising Iraqis ? Ok let's say they rebel....so where will they go ? Back to Iraq ? Why do you think they left in the first place !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> This is rediculous! Elphaba you need to go back to Regional Strategy classes and also look up the daily oil export figures from UAE.


Believe what you like, but this isn't Disneyland. When you have been here a little longer you may understand the realities.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thought we were talking Dubai not Abu Dhabi?????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Thought we were talking Dubai not Abu Dhabi?????


This is indeed the Dubai forum  If the whole region kicks off NATO will have nothing better to do than protect Dubai. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> This is indeed the Dubai forum  If the whole region kicks off NATO will have nothing better to do than protect Dubai.
> 
> -


Is the UAE actually in NATO??????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Is the UAE actually in NATO??????


I don't believe so, although we apparently 'co-operate' from time to time by way of the (ever so well known) Istanbul Cooperation Initiative (ICI).

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Is the UAE actually in NATO??????


The UAE is not a member of NATO but rest assured it's aligned with the UK and US very well.

Don't worry you will not need to be evacuated.

Elphaba thanks for the handy hint, FYI I have lived in the ME for 15 years and am very aware of what it is and isn't.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> *The UAE is not a member of NATO but rest assured it's aligned with the UK and US very well.
> 
> Don't worry you will not need to be evacuated.*
> 
> Elphaba thanks for the handy hint, FYI I have lived in the ME for 15 years and am very aware of what it is and isn't.



Aw bless..... 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Istanbul Cooperation Initiative (ICI).
> 
> -


I thought they were a chemical company on Teeside - hence their football team is called "The Smoggies" after the permanent chemical haze over the area, but I digress.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And a couple of pictures too....

Blonde Charlotte Adams whose kiss could lead to jail | The Sun |News

Gotta love the old current bun!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Problem easily solved just go out with ugly women and you won't want to kiss them


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I'm too conservative in any case to try something like this (public head sucking et al) in South Africa. That's why you have the comfort of your own cave.

Just for interest sakes, holding hands in public? Yes/No? How about accompanying your better half with the arm around the shoulders / hips? The last one is pushing it I would assume.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> gulfnews : Couple kiss their freedom goodbye
> 
> A kiss on the lips may be, quite detrimental......
> 
> Wonder whether the UK news has this too?


How come they got fined for "illegal consumption of alcohol" if they were in a restaurant? Or was the fine because they are being done for being pissed?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> How come they got fined for "illegal consumption of alcohol" if they were in a restaurant? Or was the fine because they are being done for being pissed?


Perhaps they didn't have licences?

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Perhaps they didn't have licences?
> 
> -


Thought you only needed on if you drink at home ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Thought you only needed on if you drink at home ?


No. You should have one to drink anywhere if you are a resident. If you get arrested then that's the first thing the police ask for.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The whole thing is so hypocritical. If you are famous you get get away with all sorts. See pic of John Terry & his wife snogging on a public beach. And I am sure Brad & Angelina weren't in separate hotel rooms when they stayed...


'We're just so in love': John Terry plans a Valentine's Day Toni Poole will never forget | Mail Online

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> No. You should have one to drink anywhere if you are a resident. If you get arrested then that's the first thing the police ask for.
> 
> -


first thing on to do list then


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

SBP said:


> first thing on to do list then


Noted on my side as well.

Too lazy to search now, but how do you apply for a license?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> Noted on my side as well.
> 
> Too lazy to search now, but how do you apply for a license?


Go to any branch of MMI or A+E and ask for an application form. This will tell you all you need to do. You need a residency visa, a tenancy agreement, passport copy and an NOC from your employer. Your monthly limit depends upon your salary.

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Go to any branch of MMI or A+E and ask for an application form. This will tell you all you need to do. You need a residency visa, a tenancy agreement, passport copy and an NOC from your employer. Your monthly limit depends upon your salary.
> 
> -


Easier to drive to RAK and go to the liquor store...no licence required and you can have a great day out at the beach.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So if you are at a restaurant, you are suppose to have a license to drink? Huh, didnt know that. Guess I will work on the license thing. Good to know!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> So if you are at a restaurant, you are suppose to have a license to drink? Huh, didnt know that. Guess I will work on the license thing. Good to know!


No you dont need a licence to drink at a restaurant. But you do need a licence to have alcohol in your body !


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL. Clever, but dangerous.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well if that isnt the most illogical thing I have heard in a few minutes


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Learning law in Sandland must be a right hoot! Or is that why they come to UK or US to learn?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well if that isnt the most illogical thing I have heard in a few minutes


Dont question, just accept. Who said logic had anything to do with it !!!!!


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

The media outfall over this is quite interesting. And bad I guess. They make the more lenient side of UAE to be such a horrid place.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> The media outfall over this is quite interesting. And bad I guess. They make the more lenient side of UAE to be such a horrid place.


Every country has rules. To compare with other countries is irrelevant. The best approach is to have respect for ones self and then everyone else cannot fail to respect you.

Thats the motto I use.

If you look at footage of drunken lunatics on any given weekend in the UK - the main point is that each individual has lost respect for themselves.

The UAE is a country based on respect. Lose that and you lose everything, including sometimes your freedom.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> Every country has rules. To compare with other countries is irrelevant. The best approach is to have respect for ones self and then everyone else cannot fail to respect you.
> 
> Thats the motto I use.
> 
> ...


Very true


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> Every country has rules. To compare with other countries is irrelevant. The best approach is to have respect for ones self and then everyone else cannot fail to respect you.
> 
> Thats the motto I use.
> 
> ...


Hum... Most countries dont change their rules at a moments notice or... nationality comes to mind.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

When you look at what is going on in the "western" world vs what should morally be acceptable, then Islamic law isn't so daunting. 

I wouldn't grope my wife in public.
I wouldn't go onto the streets drunk and cause havoc.

It's respect for her, for myself and the people that roam this earth with me. There's some things that aren't as grotesque in context that I'll have to get used to, but for the most part I don't have to adjust too much to make it.

The world has changed a lot, and what is accepted (wrongly) by society (EU/US/ZA) these days is quite scary.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hum... Most countries dont change their rules at a moments notice or... nationality comes to mind.


jynx - thats the problem we have coming from a full democratic environ AND why democracy never works in the Middle East.

We openly question and ask, whereas here...they dont. The pics of the rulers are there for a reason. Its to remind the locals that they are ruled. And its in every other ME country. Its like - just in case you forgot..these guys run the show. Its not for us - its for them....if you get my drift.

Thats why we are always at odds with ourselves as to why/when/why not/but etc etc..

Dont compare - just accept. Once you can do that, your mind is free for more important things in life.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> jynx
> 
> Dont compare - just accept. Once you can do that, your mind is free for more important things in life.


Like where to find a cheap Harley.................


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

SBP said:


> Like where to find a cheap Harley.................


Or a V12 AMG Merc S500


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> Or a V12 AMG Merc S500


No mate she is a biker chick, however me on the other hand...................


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

SBP said:


> No mate she is a biker chick, however me on the other hand...................


Going to try put the Irish Village tonite to change the scenery. Never been before. Have a few beers and smoke some Cubans....(thats cigars, not take out a Cuban mafia cartel).

Is it an Ok place or full of Richard Heads ?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> Going to try put the Irish Village tonite to change the scenery. Never been before. Have a few beers and smoke some Cubans....(thats cigars, not take out a Cuban mafia cartel).
> 
> Is it an Ok place or full of Richard Heads ?


No idea as not in Sandland yet, but going on other posts lots are going tonight.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I would much rather just stick with an R6 over here.. I dont want to do much cruising nor bar hoppin, which I find a cruiser is most used for  (dont want to go to jail here!)

Hittin the roads out of Dubai would be great. They really do seem to have great flat surfaces that 200 km plus would be wonderful zippin along at.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I had a grand time at the Irish Village. You should!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> Easier to drive to RAK and go to the liquor store...no licence required and you can have a great day out at the beach.


But then keeping the alcohol in your home and consuming it is illegal not to mention transporting it.

We don't encourage people to break the law whilst they are here.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba is here... Better behavior SBP!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Elphaba is here... Better behavior SBP!


Thank you Jynx, I also thought my behaviour is better now you told me off


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Elphaba is here... Better behavior SBP!


The clue is in the user name & avatar... 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Thank you Jynx, I also thought my behaviour is better now you told me off


:confused2::confused2: I told you off ? Ahh... I am sorry. 

 Hug!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> :confused2::confused2: I told you off ? Ahh... I am sorry.
> 
> Hug!


Forgiven especially now you have 6 stars :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

OH look, SBP has two little chearleades


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> OH look, SBP has two little chearleades


If only


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I too would love two little male cheerleaders. I feel your pain!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't you do ANY work?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I work four days on, and three off. I am in midst of my second day off. I also am carless, as the company is fighting with our rental company about a replacement. So, stuck in this dang apartment like a caged animal. Unless I want to go get into a taxi... HUM... I would rather stay in! 

Plus I am doing laundry. Wait until you have to do laundry in these little things. Two pairs of jeans, and that is that... Its an all day event. Well, two days, if your so lazy to not get up every two and a half hours to get the stuff out.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And even when I am working, I really am not working! Its just a whole lot of sitting... MOST boring job, but it pays strangely quite well. ?? Makes no sense as really I think an idiot could do this job. Why I was recruited, no idea


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And even when I am working, I really am not working! Its just a whole lot of sitting... MOST boring job, but it pays strangely quite well. ?? Makes no sense as really I think an idiot could do this job. Why I was recruited, no idea


To watch over the idiots obviously


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to think so but really, its such an idiot proof job, even an idiot here doesnt need watching over. Just dont get stuck talking about anything of importance with one of 'em. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I would like to think so but really, its such an idiot proof job, even an idiot here doesnt need watching over. Just dont get stuck talking about anything of importance with one of 'em. I have learned my lesson.


Thought you were in marine biology?? That can't be boring surely? Or is that your chosen field and the job in Sandland is nothing to do with that just loads of money?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Its everything to do with getting to the job I want to do. Have to pay off the first four years of college, then save up for the next three years worth of school for my masters degree. And after 7 years of school, I will make less then I make now  but not have school loans to pay for that will never get paid being in a marine biology field...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Its everything to do with getting to the job I want to do. Have to pay off the first four years of college, then save up for the next three years worth of school for my masters degree. And after 7 years of school, I will make less then I make now  but not have school loans to pay for that will never get paid being in a marine biology field...


Sounds very cryptic


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

:focus:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> :focus:


Ah yes we digress 
I read that this actually happened in November, that correct???


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Apparently so !


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> Apparently so !


Took their time then nicking them!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

SBP said:


> Took their time then nicking them!


I am waiting for the time limit for All Spies To Leave Dubai to run out on Thursday this week...that should be interesting to see what happens after !


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> I am waiting for the time limit for All Spies To Leave Dubai to run out on Thursday this week...that should be interesting to see what happens after !


Ah yes the bridges will be packed as they are going to cross them aren't they?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

SBP said:


> Ah yes the bridges will be packed as they are going to cross them aren't they?


Hahaha !! Exactly ! So what do you think will happen ? A lot of Aston Martins lined up with gadgets and "Now Pay Attention Bond" being echoed out....


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I think Friday should see a fire sale for Aston Martins...I might get down to the bridges early


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> I think Friday should see a fire sale for Aston Martins...I might get down to the bridges early


Get a black one for me


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

SBP said:


> There will be an abundance of white cats too..................


Hilarious !!! So anyone driving an Aston on Friday and ordering Martini will be deemed an overstayer ?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

better not wear a DJ either


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

SBP said:


> better not wear a DJ either


And a lot of unemployed secretaries ! Oh Moneypenny !


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> And a lot of unemployed secretaries ! Oh Moneypenny !


The Casinos at least will be profitable again once they leave


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Will they have a seperate "Spies only" queue at the check-in?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

:focus::focus: Given the laws about co-habiting etc how do people get around sharing a villa amongst a group?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hum.. this may not be very nice and people may not like this, but after going to pick up a cat from 'the other side of the tracks' I think one part of dubai is not treated like the other side. There were so many sri lanka people living in this villa type home, I was amazed. Lots of men and women, all sharing and bunking together in rooms. I do think most of the women were in certain rooms, men in the others. I would say though, that there was prob 10 people in this small villa type area. Something tells me they dont go down there and check or care what is going on. 

I think this has alot to do with the people around you, how nosy they are, how many locals are nearby how devote people are, and the big one, IF you cause problems. For the most part, you will never have a problem. But if someone should ever have a problem, better have preplanned ways out of it and addys where the 'other' sex live.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe I didnt spell that out enough. They dont go down there and check as these are the ones they pay next to nothing. If they were to fine them, Dubai wouldnt get any money as they dont pay them anything. So, no collecting of money, no reason to bother them. Dubai just looks the other way.

 I like Dubai.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe I didnt spell that out enough. They dont go down there and check as these are the ones they pay next to nothing. If they were to fine them, Dubai wouldnt get any money as they dont pay them anything. So, no collecting of money, no reason to bother them. Dubai just looks the other way.
> 
> I like Dubai.


Ta


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hum.. this may not be very nice and people may not like this, but after going to pick up a cat from 'the other side of the tracks'
> 
> 
> Thought you were a dog person? Or was it as a snack for the St Bernard?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My saint is at my parents, slobberying there walls up  They truly didnt know what they were getting in for as my exish spousalis person was suppose to stop contracting and go get him in March.  He isnt going to for another 6 to 8 months he says.... 

170 to 180 lb dog lieing in your bed, using your pillows... They wondered why I liked the big huge column bed so much  Now they know. Hehehehehehe.. 

I also have two ragdoll kitties.  One Flame point, one blue point.... 

The kitty wasnt for me, I couldnt be asked to have a non pedigreed animal


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> My saint is at my parents, slobberying there walls up  They truly didnt know what they were getting in for as my exish spousalis person was suppose to stop contracting and go get him in March.  He isnt going to for another 6 to 8 months he says....
> 
> 170 to 180 lb dog lieing in your bed, using your pillows... They wondered why I liked the big huge column bed so much  Now they know. Hehehehehehe..
> 
> ...


Hee hee


----------

